# Disney Update



## Jacrewsmom (Jul 17, 2009)

Background: Last Monday I picked up our newly adopted chi from our vet. She had been rescued from a 3 day "kill" shelter and they have a policy that they only release to the vet for spaying & immunizations. The next day she was admitted back to my Vet's diagnosed with Parvo. 

Update: 7 days later Disney remains on IV fluids. She has occasional bloody/mucus diarrhea and emesis. Last week she was passive and quietly took whatever came her way. 
This weekend she cried whenever they gave her injections. 
Last night one of the assistants brought her 16 yr old in to check on Disney, and she actually growled at him. (They were thrilled that she showed some spunk). 
This morning when I got to visit her she did appear more alert. 
Our big concern at this point is she still not interested in anything by mouth and she isn't getting much as far as nutrition just her IV of Lactated Ringers solution with glucose, vitamins and potasium. They syringe fed her glucose water a couple of times this a.m. and she seemed to hold that down. This afternoon they syringe fed her a gel called Nutri-Cal and some glucose water. A couple of hours later she vomited again. We even tried an attempt this morning after her glucose water of me letting her lick some baby food chicken off my fingers. She just isn't interested in food at this time. 
I am still hoping she will make that turn around and get well before she wastes away. My vet still hasn't given up. He said that he has had Parvo dogs that have gone 2 weeks, and just before a decision to let them go was made they turned around and started getting well. I feel so helpless. All I can do is love on her and pray that some day soon I can bring her home and spoil her beyond recognition.
Thanks for all of you who listened to our little Disney story last week and offered such loving support. 
My family has laughingly admitted that now she is as expensive as staying at the Grand Californian Suite with Concierge service, fastpasses, and character meals  She is worth every dime we saved for that trip and then some.
Evie


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

I am glad she is showing some healing signs, I am praying she makes a whole recovery! Congrats to you for adopting this little darling, she will always love you!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Jacrewsmom said:


> My family has laughingly admitted that now she is as expensive as staying at the Grand Californian Suite with Concierge service, fastpasses, and character meals  She is worth every dime we saved for that trip and then some.
> Evie


Been there, done that, and you're absolutely right on that 100 percent...


----------



## My Girl Pearl (Feb 25, 2005)

God bless you for adopting Disney! I wish her a speedy recovery from parvo.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

You are truly amazing people. My heart goes out to you and that sweet baby trying to hold on. She wants to feel better she just doesn't know how. My kids and I are praying every single night for her (they just love her name). Hoping for a real turn around for all of you!!! I'm so glad you have a "positive" vet. To me, it can make the difference between life and death. God bless!!!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

OH!! Little Disney, hang on baby. I so hope she get better soon. We will pray for her.


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Don't give up! If she's getting spunky, she's feeling more alive.. and that's something!


----------



## Jacrewsmom (Jul 17, 2009)

Yesterday a.m. the vet said she was losing the will to live. I spent the day cradling her in my arms and asked if I could start trying to syringe feed her. 
I did an hourly feed of 1cc of baby food chicken and nutrical followed with 1/2 cc of water.
She managed to hold that down. My vet allowed me to spend the night with her so I could continue my hourly feeds. 
Was a long night and I think most of it I was in a state of tears. I just feel so helpless. 
She had 1 emesis and 1 episode of diarhea after I had increased the feedings to 2cc. Otherwise she has managed to hold them down.
This morning our vet was willing to try a suggestion I had of a barium swallow to coat her stomach and intestines. He did this this afternoon and so far she hasn't had an emesis since last night. She still looks wasted and exhausted. She is still alert and will lift her head to check out a new noise. 
I have to work Friday through Sunday. I am a NICU nurse and commute out of town on the weekends. I am so worried that she will start to go downhill in my absence.
Thanks again for listening to my sweet little Disney's story. If love were enough she would be trotting out of there with attitude


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I wondered how you were both doing, i hope she gets stronger and well again.x


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

OH, hang in there little girl.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

My heart is breaking for you....I have had two dogs with Parvo and they did survive, but what a battle it was. My little 3 lb. rescue who was found hiding under a truck and had parvo when the shelter found her and on top of that had kennel cough. 
I pray for her health to become stable and that she comes home to you. She is in God's hands right now....along with so much love from you and your family.
Hugs to all


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Ah the poor little thing - you and the vet are giving her every chance.


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

The poor girl. I'm sending her and you the best of thoughts.


----------



## Jacrewsmom (Jul 17, 2009)

It is with the heaviest heartache that I update a final on Disney.
I spent day and night syringe feeding her food. She would eagerly lap water or electrolyte solutions but still had to force her to take in food. I started taking her outside for sunshine and fresh air and it seemed to be really perking her up. We particularly would enjoy sunrise together. Probably because it was so much cooler. My boss let me have Friday off so I could spend Thursday night with her too.
She was getting strong enough to walk to the edge of the crate and ask to be held. I left Friday morning to go home and get some sleep. We watched a final sunset together and she was really clingy. I put her in her little nest and left.
When I returned that afternoon she looked like all energy had left her. She refused to even be syringe fed. She did lap up the electrolyte fluids. I knew she was not doing well when I lifted her and she whimpered. She also had voided in her nest and was lying on it. My heart was crumbling at that moment and I just held her. She had dropped a little over a pound in the 2 weeks we have known her.
When I put her back in her clean nest she just lay there. Every once in awhile she would make that barely audible whimper as if her stomach was hurting again. I tried cottage cheese to see if that would make a difference, she still refused to eat. She even started refusing the electrolyte solution. After speaking with the vet and the staff I made the most painful decision of my life. 
After the decision I panicked and started to flush her IV and rescue her once again. Silly how we respond in a painful situation. 
You know I watched them euthanize three dogs that morning and they were so kind to the families and so professional. I knew Disney was more than just "my" little rescued dog when there wasn't a dry eye in the room. Even the veterinarian had tears. I had to leave before they euthanized her as my heart just couldn't take it. The vet told me that when he went back in to Disney at first it appeared as though she had already gone. She went peacefully. 
We still have our Fizz and I will be posting her pictures as soon as my hubby can help me with that. He's my computer guy. 
I just want to thank you for reading Disney's story. I wish it would have ended "Happily Ever After." I am so glad she touched my life and I will never forget her. Especially when I look at the sunrise.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Oh that is so sad for you - it must have been hearbreaking, but you did do the right thing for Disney. You gave her every chance and then took that hard decision when it was right to do so.

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh how very sad, hopefully she is in a better place with no pain and suffering. Thank you so much for giving her so much love and devotion in her last days, at least she knew what real love was.


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this. My heart is breaking for you :-( You gave her all the love you could and did everything you could and I know she loved you for it. Because of you she died with love and peace and not alone


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

I haven't been here for awhile so I am very late to this story but I just wanted to say that I am very sorry for the loss of little Disney. She is in a place where pain can not touch her anymore.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

So sorry...Hugs to y'all


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I am so sorry for you loss


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this sad news...we all so much wanted for her to get better. She is in loving hands and in a very special place.....
Hugs to you...


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ohhhhh i dont know how i missed this thread but im so so sorry for your loss just know you did your best for your baby hunni xxxx


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm very sorry about your loss. My prayers
and thoughts are with you and Disney.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

What a very sad story.  I have tears rolling from my face as I read this. I am so sorry that I missed this thread as well. I can only imagine the heartbreak that you went through having to let her go. You were a great Mom to your baby, and did your very best for her. She will always remember the love and care you gave her, and your fight to keep her alive. She is watching down on you, and you will meet her again someday. My heart goes out to you and your family. May God bless. RIP sweet Angel.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Bawling my eyes out right now. My husband and I are sitting at the kitchen table and I've read him this entire thread. He is crying as well. We lost an angel too early from a heart murmur and we so feel your pain. I wish I could hug you right now. I don't know how I missed this post as I check the threads every day but I'm so sorry. You did everything you could and I hope you have peace in your heart with that. Her little body wasn't meant to live a long life, I guess. Thoughts and prayers to you and your family and god bless you for trying as hard as you did with your little angel.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for you. You tried and that is the most any of us can do. Disney is at peace now and rest assured, she knew your love. 

I also apologize that I didn't see this thread when it was first posted.  I don't know how I missed it. Rest in peace little Disney.

Brodysmom


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. My heart aches for you. You were the best chi mommy to Disney and she left this earth feeling every bit of that. Try to rest and be assured you did everything humanely possible for your baby. God bless.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Count me as another who missed the update 
Last I looked things were looking up.

I'm heartbroken reading it. I wish I could say something profound,
but it wouldn't compare to what you've been through, or what you've
felt.

Bless you and your little angel.

I feel particularly bad, as I came home from work after a bad day, somewhat feeling sorry
for myself that some petty things didn't go my way.

Reading this makes me feel so shameful.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Awww that's terrible  I think I missed this since it was an update in the old thread and sometimes I can't read everyone's replies vs a new thread. Not that I'm trying to make excuses ... so sad to hear  *hug*


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

How I missed this thread is beyond me. As I read your posts I was soooo hoping for a better outcome. I thought for sure little Disney was going to pull through. My gosh, she couldn't have had a better caregiver than you. You gave your heart to her. Soo sad. She's in a better place now feeling no pain. You are sooo wonderful to do everything possible to try and get her to pull through. You have a huge heart. I wish there were more out ther like you. Big hugs!

Lori


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Jacrewsmom -You did all you could for little Disney. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

so sorry for your loss  your boss sounds like a saint! it was so nice of em to let you off to take care of your pup. its awesome u got to share the sunrise with em too...this must be hard on you but when something bad happens i think of it this way "this was meant to happen...because when something happens another event would've never taken place if i were at a different place"....in no means do i say that in a bad way. im so sorry


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm so sorry ... again. I never really realized how serious parvo was :S


----------



## Jacrewsmom (Jul 17, 2009)

Thank you so much for all of the kind words. This website helped my little family out throughout the entire process of finding Disney and letting her go. Amazing love and support. I will be forever grateful! Disney will always be special, never be forgotten. She may not have a forever home with us, however she will have a forever place in our hearts. Evie


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Evie, you are a strong, sweet, amazing woman. I've not stopped thinking about you since I found out about little Disney. RIP precious baby. We will be here for you!!! Hugs and prayers!


----------



## Jacrewsmom (Jul 17, 2009)

Not sure about strong  I still cry when I allow myself to really think about her. This website has been such a help. My kids and I have wrapped ourselves around all of the chi stories and pics. It really has been healing to laugh with the joys and pictures of some of these little cuties and cry with the agony of some making loving decisions. You all are the amazing ones! I look forward to posting Fizz's pictures and a few more of Disney's. Disney brought us to this website and introduced us to a whole new world of friends! Thanks again for being there for us. Evie


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I missed this sad update, im so sorry!


----------

